# Hooray Perfect Gift (NC content)



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Well hubby really got it right this time and without any hinting or anything. 
He's been working like a dog and didn't have time to shop but he managed to go and get me a gym membership...hooray! 
I have been secretly wanting one as I want to take some self-defense type classes. Since I haven't been riding enough lately I want the aerobic exercise plus, since I nearly got the stuff knocked out of me by a student I would like to get some self defense training. Anyway, hubby didn't even know all of this but he happened to pick the exact gift I needed and wanted.
:thumbsup: 

Anyone else luck out this year?


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Very Nice! :thumbsup: Good job hubby!


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

John Ackley-built wheels with WI hubs and Sapim X-ray spokes. 3rd year in a row of really spiffy rings. Hubby has excellent taste in jewelry.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sigh, I've developed a hop in my rear wheel. I have a feeling a new rim/wheel might be in order.  
Does Ackley have a website or anything?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

BFWG or John Ackley

We have three sets of his primo wheels with WI hubs. He also builds for Paul and Soulcraft. I can't say enough about him as a business person as well as a builder. He listened to what petite little moi wanted for ride quality and nailed it cold.

Todd had a set of wheels built by him also.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72916&highlight=ackley

I think you need to treat yourself to a birthday present.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

SadieKate said:


> BFWG or John Ackley
> 
> We have three sets of his primo wheels with WI hubs. He also builds for Paul and Soulcraft. I can't say enough about him as a business person as well as a builder. He listened to what petite little moi wanted for ride quality and nailed it cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Coincidentally my b-day is coming up in a couple of days.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, a little birdie named "profile" told me.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> BF not hubby. I think of these things as tryouts. He still hasn’t even learned that chocolate is the most important food group. I'm starting to like this one though.
> Sorry to hear about your confrontation at work. The idealism that I see so many teachers have can really be worn down by those kinds of things. I hope you have the support of your administrators. Self defense classes gave me a lot of strength and confidence. When my monthly luna rosa time comes I'm really not one to mess with now


Yea, kids these days..**snicker**
Glad to hear BFs training is coming along so well:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

the hubby got me the only thing I've wanted ever since we got married....a dog! we're picking him up today! what a good hubby.

as for cycling related things...he got a performance card and we both got REI cards, but no gear to speak of. I'm fine with that, as the doggie will be pretty expensive for a little while.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> the hubby got me the only thing I've wanted ever since we got married....a dog! we're picking him up today! what a good hubby.
> 
> as for cycling related things...he got a performance card and we both got REI cards, but no gear to speak of. I'm fine with that, as the doggie will be pretty expensive for a little while.


OOOOO post a pic, post a pic! What a wonderful gift! Before we were married my hubby got me a doggie, goldie like I'd wanted all my life...that's when I knew it was love. 
I suggest a health care plan, when priced right they can save you a lot of money.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah the place we got him from gave us some info on insurance and what not. might be worth it. I'll post a pic tonight if I get a chance. I have some cute ones from last night where he was just totally overwhelmed with being at our house. Cute


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's the one I have for Chloe - it was a bank account saver when my last dog got cancer.

VPI Pet Insurance


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I think we might wait a while, but its definately something we're interested in. Heres the link to my pup in the Lounge:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82459


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

What a handsome guy! Great dog for an active lifestyle, too. All of you should have fun with each other once he's acclimated to his new environment.


----------

